# National Winner, NFC Watermark's Running Back



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to the winner!

Kudos to all the finalists, entries, handlers, owners, judges, workers, sponsors & to the Retriever News for the timely blow by blow reporting. Coverage gets better every year & is appreciated especially by those of us who tried hard but didn't get there.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Emmit and Jimmy.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Emmit and Jimmy.



X2!

and the Tallmans






.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

That's awesome!

Congrats.

WRL


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

And to the breeder as well Mary Tatum DVM... 

Has there ever been a 3 year old retriever win the National Open?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

frontier said:


> And to the breeder as well Mary Tatum DVM...
> 
> Has there ever been a 3 year old retriever win the National Open?


Chopper I think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Emmit and Jimmy.


And Cynthia too


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

frontier said:


> And to the breeder as well Mary Tatum DVM...
> 
> Has there ever been a 3 year old retriever win the National Open?


Yep, his name was Honcho


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Huge congrats to Gonia Emmit and the Tallmans.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations Emmitt, Gonias, Tallmans and Mark!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh My...Gonia will have to get a new license plate....again!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

EdA said:


> Yep, his name was Honcho


Speaking of which....isn't there an unfinished story we're all waiting for?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Chopper I think?


NFC Chopper and NFC Emmitt are half brothers. Their sire: NAFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek.

Look into the pedigrees behind some of the dogs running this year's National Open and National Amateur and you will find Carbon was well represented at both nationals. 

Helen


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

helencalif said:


> NFC Chopper and NFC Emmitt are half brothers. Their sire: NAFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek.
> 
> Look into the pedigrees behind some of the dogs running this year's National Open and National Amateur and you will find Carbon was well represented at both nationals.
> 
> Helen


Don't mean to hijack this thread ... I dont' know a lot about Lab pedigrees, but not totally clueless either. I've watched many of the threads on Lab sires, bloodlines and pedigrees on RTF. 

It's kind of interesting to see the sire of the NFC turn out to be NOT one of the desired sires often mentioned on those threads I've read.

Don't know the pedigree of Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ... but if someone can post the infodog link, maybe I could make a connection between him and the threads I've read.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread ... I dont' know a lot about Lab pedigrees, but not totally clueless either. I've watched many of the threads on Lab sires, bloodlines and pedigrees on RTF.
> 
> It's kind of interesting to see the sire of the NFC turn out to be NOT one of the desired sires often mentioned on those threads I've read.
> 
> *Don't know the pedigree of Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ... but if someone can post the infodog link, maybe I could make a connection between him and the threads I've read*.


He is a Cosmo son

http://www.findretrievers.com/search/individualdog.php?ID=60211


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread ... I dont' know a lot about Lab pedigrees, but not totally clueless either. I've watched many of the threads on Lab sires, bloodlines and pedigrees on RTF.
> 
> It's kind of interesting to see the sire of the NFC turn out to be NOT one of the desired sires often mentioned on those threads I've read.
> 
> Don't know the pedigree of Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ... but if someone can post the infodog link, maybe I could make a connection between him and the threads I've read.


http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=756

This is his pedigree


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:




Originally Posted by frontier

And to the breeder as well Mary Tatum DVM... 

Has there ever been a 3 year old retriever win the National Open?

Yep, his name was Honcho

Somewhat correct both Emmit and Honcho are 3-5 days shy of being 3 years and 10 months of age when they won Nationals, Honcho in '76 and Emmit '11. That is a thirty five year spread.
Emmit Jan 21, 2008 birth date and Honcho Jan. 23, 1976 birth date. 
Much has changed in those 35 years and much has stayed the same. Quality
rises to the top for dogs, training and handlers.

Honcho is the the Great great great grandparent of the this years US National
Two fine competitors


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BMay said:


> Oh My...Gonia will have to get a new license plate....again!!


When I read this I had a flash of Jim moaning and groaning about the expense and trouble to get his new license plate.  

Bet he doesn't complain a bit.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Howard N said:


> When I read this I had a flash of Jim moaning and groaning about the expense and trouble to get his new license plate.
> 
> Bet he doesn't complain a bit.


or there may be a small surcharge on everyone's bill next month


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*How many Nationals is it for Mr. Gonia?

Too Tired and lazy to look regards,

Aaron*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *How many Nationals is it for Mr. Gonia?
> 
> Too Tired and lazy to look regards,
> 
> Aaron*



is that Sr or Jr...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

How old was "Lottie"?
I think that Mike L. has won the National many times as well.
Tank,Lottie(3X),Rascal............
Big Congrads to this yrs. team and owners.
Very tough week for a baby.
Sue


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Sue Kiefer said:


> *How old was "Lottie"?*
> I think that Mike L. has won the National many times as well.
> Tank,Lottie(2X),Rascal............
> Big Congrads to this yrs. team and owners.
> ...



her birthdate was 7/7/87 and she won the '90 NFC so that would make her 3 yrs and 4months approx


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread ... I dont' know a lot about Lab pedigrees, but not totally clueless either. I've watched many of the threads on Lab sires, bloodlines and pedigrees on RTF.
> 
> It's kind of interesting to see the sire of the NFC turn out to be NOT one of the desired sires often mentioned on those threads I've read.
> 
> Don't know the pedigree of Carbon Copy of Horn Creek ... but if someone can post the infodog link, maybe I could make a connection between him and the threads I've read.


Gerry,

I think you will see Carbon's name on that list of "desired" sires. NAFC "Carbon" is the sire of NFC "Chopper"......

Carbon's produced his share of titled offspring.

WRL


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

NAFC FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek is the result of a repeat breeding of 96 High Point FC AFC Case Harden Colors, hence his name Carbon Copy.

Stu Mead of Edmondton Ontario was the first to recognize Carbon as a stud being the first to breed a bitch to Carbon. He bred his Turbo Tina to Carbon at least two, maybe three times with the second breeding producing NFC Chopper. 

I have a 10 year old male from one of Carbon's early breedings, when he was just an AFC. My dog, who I retired at 6 because of skelital issues has a pair of Am wins and other AM and Open points and is my current duck hunting dog today.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Franco said:


> NAFC FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek is the result of a repeat breeding of 96 High Point FC AFC Case Harden Colors, hence his name Carbon Copy.
> 
> Stu Mead of Edmondton Ontario was the first to recognize Carbon as a stud being the first to breed a bitch to Carbon.


Think you might mean ..... Edmonton, Alberta!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Snows said:


> Think you might mean ..... Edmonton, Alberta!


Ontario/Edmonton all the same to us Southeners

Afterall, I've only spoken to Stu via telephone.

My apologies to the Canadians


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Emmit, his owners, and Jim Gonia.

I have dreamed many times that I owned a dog who got qualified for the National at a very young age, then the dog goes on to get on a roll and win it all......but then I wake up to my reality.

That's fantastic. We look forward to watching this young dog add to this great accomplishment in the future.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *How many Nationals is it for Mr. Gonia?
> 
> Too Tired and lazy to look regards,
> 
> Aaron*



I believe that makes 16 for McKenna kennels! Very difficult for any one to compete with him in the last 20 years...carbon,chopper,auggie,code blue, cosmo, and now little emmitt! Watch out for Cynthia, she's got a young dog that' right on the heels of emmitt!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Granddaddy said:


> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> Kudos to all the finalists, entries, handlers, owners, judges, workers, sponsors & to the Retriever News for the timely blow by blow reporting. Coverage gets better every year & is appreciated especially by those of us who tried hard but didn't get there.


+ 1 .....Congrats to all that Qualified.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Very happy for Cynthia...she is a good person who has a very special dog. I hope she keeps smiling for many years to come. Emmitt is now part of history!

Bill


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations on Emmitt being the cream of the crop.


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

champ said:


> I believe that makes 16 for McKenna kennels! Very difficult for any one to compete with him in the last 20 years...carbon,chopper,auggie,code blue, cosmo, and now little emmitt! Watch out for Cynthia, she's got a young dog that' right on the heels of emmitt!


Arron jimmy has 14 NFC on his license plate. I don't think he renewed the plate when carbon won the nafc. So it either 15 or 16 that he has trained. And Evans he has been winning for forty years.


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

frontier said:


> And to the breeder as well Mary Tatum DVM...
> 
> Has there ever been a 3 year old retriever win the National Open?


I have been researching and from what I have found, in the last 35+ years, only 76’ NFC AFC San Joaquin Honcho, 90’ 3XNFC AFC Candlewoods Tanks A Lot and 05’ NFC Clubmead’s Road Warrior (Emmitt’s half-brother) have won a National Open at three years of age. 
We are excited to be in on Emmitt's second breeding ever! Keep an eye out for Blackshirts Triple Option Threat ("Pitch")


----------

